# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for Non Functional Topcon LM-6E for Parts

## Warren807

Good day!

Just wondering if anyone out there has any old Topcon LM-6E lensometers that are non working units?  

What I'm mainly looking for is the the physical casting on the optical focusing assembly, so pretty much the whole eye piece.  I have the prism compensator and assembly parts still. 

So anything helps me.  Hoping someone has something, I love these old units.

Thanks

----------


## optikandil

hello  and good day to u   i  have one LM6   but it is complete and in working condition also i have LM 7 and LM25  

u can contact me on info@optikandil.com

----------

